# Gaggia's Golden Dispersion Plate



## mrmike1 (May 3, 2014)

Yes, it finally came! The golden coloured brass shower and new screen came and it took me about 5 minutes to upgrade. I removed the old screen, cleaned the group head, changed the gasket, tightened the screens with the 5mm allen key and put the new screen in place.

I did some testing and it leaked. I bought the 8.5mm gasket on advice of the store. Unfortunately the portafilter went past 90 and despite making a groove, it still leaked. Out with the new and so the old one goes back in. I have to admit, it was in very good condition and probably did not need changing anyway.

I fired off a few espresso shots and it does taste cleaner in a flat white. I'm not sure if its the cleaning, brass shower, or new filter screen that made it cleaner in taste but my wife confirms. The brass weights over 3 times more than the aluminium one so I suspect a stable temperature must be a major factor in my observation.

Cost me over 30GBP for the upgrade but in the long run it should be worth it.


----------



## mrmike1 (May 3, 2014)

So I replaced the rubber gasket with the old one. The leaking is minimal, maybe a few drops. I wonder if the brass shower screen had anything to do with this because before there was no leaking. Or it might be the groove needs re-working. I left the portafilter inserted for a while with the heat on. Hopefully that solves the problem.

Otherwise, the espresso is smoother than before.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Might want to rethink the name of this thread.

Fyi, the brass bit is called a dispersion plate as it softens the flow from the pump as spreads it more evenly across the shower (the mesh bit).

A golden shower is something entirely different which I wouldn't recommend googling.

Well, maybe I'd recommend it to some people....


----------



## mrmike1 (May 3, 2014)

Kyle548 said:


> Might want to rethink the name of this thread.
> 
> Fyi, the brass bit is called a dispersion plate as it softens the flow from the pump as spreads it more evenly across the shower (the mesh bit).
> 
> ...


I got the wording really wrong and mixed up the hardware names lol.

Anyway, do you think the new leak will stop in time?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Where is it leaking


----------



## mrmike1 (May 3, 2014)

Its a few drops towards the back of the pf. Its improving. I think it might be changing the gasket and then replacing it back to the original as the new one leaked a lot.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Make sure the gasket isn't upside down.

Get a bigger one too.


----------



## mrmike1 (May 3, 2014)

Kyle548 said:


> Make sure the gasket isn't upside down.
> 
> Get a bigger one too.


I'll buy the 9mm one and see if that does the trick. When installing the old gasket, I made sure it was inserted the proper way. Thanks for the advice though


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

Sorry to revive this thread but can anyone let me know where is it possible to get a brass shower plate/screen, and if it fits an espresso pure?

Thanks


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

rmcgandara said:


> Sorry to revive this thread but can anyone let me know where is it possible to get a brass shower plate/screen, and if it fits an espresso pure?
> 
> Thanks


Your lucky day

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?18467-Gaggia-Brass-Dispersion-Plate-Group-Buy&p=208365#post208365


----------

